# Tohatsu Prop Size



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Who has a Tohatsu 2 stroke?  What is the prop size? I have a 25 hp 2004 Hatsu 2 stroke w/ 9.9x13 alum stock prop.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What's the HP?


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Whoops. 25 hp


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine is a different HP so I can't help too much... But what do you want from the prop? How is it running now; rpm's, holeshot, top speed?


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Prop is running ok. Just looking for a new prop & use the old one for a spare. Just ordered a tiny tach to check out my stock prop.


----------



## jbedul (Jul 5, 2010)

Solas 10x10 Stainless 4 blade... 

Good top end, and AWESOME holeshot.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Solas 10x10 Stainless 4 blade...
> 
> Good top end, and AWESOME holeshot.



Would you say the same for a 30hp 4 Stroke Tohatsu on a 17' SUV? 

Sorry for the thread HiJack... :-[


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

10 not enough ...Tach it first 

Powertech SRA 4 Possible 12 pitch ...

or just call Ron at the skiff shop ...

He will Hook you up ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a 2000 and am running the same prop but I had a prop shop add cupping. Seems to be doing the trick.


----------

